# Farbecho oder nicht?



## Schnürlwascher (9. April 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ist der Aufpreis für ein Farbecho "nötig" oder nicht?

Ich wollte mir ein Lowrance Mark 5x pro zum Renkenfischen auf den Bayrischen Seen zulegen, habe aber jetzt gelesen, das mit einem Farbecho die Deutung des Bildes um einiges einfacher sein soll. 

Was meint Ihr? Reicht das s/w Gerät oder nicht? #c

Danke,
Schnürlwascher

P.S.: Evtl. wird das Gerät auch im Urlaub in Ostseebuchten verwendet. Ist aber nicht wirklich ausschlaggebend.


----------



## Stefan660 (9. April 2013)

*AW: Farbecho oder nicht?*

In Farbe sehen die Echos auch nicht anders aus oder anders gesagt mehr Fische sieht man dadurch auch nicht. Die Sendeleistung und die Auflösung des Bildschirmes sind die interessanten Faktoren. 
Auf der Ostsee sieht man eh nur wenig Fische auf dem Echolot. Interessanter ist der Boden/Struktur am Grund. Dafür ist viel Leistung gut.
Denke das Mark 5x pro ist ein besseres Einstiegsgerät welches für die meisten Angelzwecke ausreichend ist.


----------



## Schnürlwascher (10. April 2013)

*AW: Farbecho oder nicht?*

Na dann bin ich ja beruhigt und kann mir die ca. 200€ Aufpreis sparen. Danke!


----------



## zander1312 (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Farbecho oder nicht?*

Stefan660 hat völlig Recht.

Farbechos sehen "total toll aus". Mehr eben aber auch nicht. Fangrelevante Informationen können einem s/w Modell genau so gut entnommen werden.


----------



## pxrxx12 (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Farbecho oder nicht?*

Meine Meinung: Jeder, der mit S/W Echos gefischt hat und dann auf Farbe umgestiegen ist, wird bestätigen, dass die Information des Farbgerätes, vor allem , was die Bodenstruktur angeht, besser zu interpretieren ist. Hinzu kommt , dass die Auflösung bei den Farbgeräten i.d.R. höher ist. Ein direkter Vergleich von 320X240 SW zu 640x480 Farbe ist schon gravierend. Ich habe bisher auch noch niemanden erlebt, der bei Neukauf eines Gerätes von Farbe wieder zu SW zurückgekehrt ist. Der Grund liegt sicher nicht nur im "schöneren Aussehen". Und einmal ganz ehrlich: Ist die Bildinformation bei einem SW Fernseher genau die gleiche wie  bei einem Farbgerät? Ich kann mich noch sehr genau erinnern, dass Fußballspiele z.T. sehr schwer zu verfolgen waren, wenn die Trikowahl der Mannschaften nicht auf SW optimiert war. In Farbe wäre das nie ein Problem gewesen.
Fazit: Farbe ist beim Echo ein MUSS! Die Echolotleistung sollte auch nicht unter 250Watt RMS liegen (besser bei 500 Watt) und wenn schon Geldausgabe, dann immer ein Kombigerät, um Spots markieren zu können und Tracks aufzuzeichnen. Das geht auf Binnengewässern mit der Basiskarte auch ganz gut und ist beim WiederAuffinden fängiger Stellen sehr hilfreich. Das immer wieder gehörte Argument, Farbechos wären deutlich teurer, trägt schon deshalb nicht, als die SW Geräte in vielen Punkten (z.B. Auflösung,Sendeleistung, Ausstattugn usw) mit dem Vergleichsgerät in Farbe nicht identisch sind. Jedes  KFZ Modell kann deutliche Preisdifferenzen aufweisen, wenn ich es komfortabler ausstatte. Sollte man deshalb den Herstellern  vorschlagen, zur Preisreduktion die Navis in SW anzubieten ? Fahrrelevante Information kann man damit auch erhalten! Oder?


----------



## as12 (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: Farbecho oder nicht?*

LED-TV oder Röhrenfernseher
Handy oder Smartphone
GPS oder papierkarte
Navi oder Atlas

wat is besser

Glaskugel gefragt: Farbecholot


mfg


----------



## Stefan660 (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: Farbecho oder nicht?*

Das Mark 5x hat doch auch schon 480 * 480 Pixel und 200W RMS, also kann der Unterschied zum Farbecho nicht groß sein. Nur der Preis ist der signifikante Unterschied.
Auf dem Farbecho sieht man auch nicht mehr Fische oder anderes, nur der Kontrast zwischen den Farben ist besser als bei Graustufen. 

Die kleinen Farbecholote (z.B. Elite 4x DSI) habe auch ein kleineres Display als das Mark 5x und das Elite 5x DSI kostet mal eben das doppelte.

Also hier passt wohl eher der Vergleich LCD oder Plasma TV.


----------



## blauleng (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: Farbecho oder nicht?*

Rechne die 200 Euro auf 10 Jahre. Noch Fragen?
Ich habe seit einem Jahr ein Humminbird 778c und würde NIE wieder auf schwarz/weiß zurückgehen. Die Bildschirmanzeige ist sehr viel einfacher abzulesen und zu deuten. Wichtig ist weiterhin eine eine ausreichende Auflösung.


----------



## Esox 1960 (14. Mai 2013)

*AW: Farbecho oder nicht?*

Um Schwarmfische(Maränen,Barsche usw.)aufzuspüren reicht auch ein s/w.
Echolot.Bodenstrukturen kann man damit auch wunderbar erkennen.Farbecholote sind eben nur ein klein wenig Luxus.Wenn man bedenkt,daß die Angler früher ihre Fische, auch ohne Echolot  gefangen haben ,ist man auch heute noch mit einem guten s.w .Gerät gut bedient.


----------



## pike-81 (19. Mai 2013)

Moinsen!
Mit Farbecholoten hat man einfach viel mehr Möglichkeiten der Bildeinstellung.
Man kann besser auf die Lichtverhältnisse reagieren, und Kontraste lassen sich deutlicher darstellen.
Man sieht mehr. Gerade bei tiefstehenden Fischen wie Renken kann das die Suche vereinfachen. Auch lassen sich Bodenstrukturen erkennen.
Man muß sich nur mal die Zeit nehmen, mit dem Gerät ein wenig rumzuspielen.
Hab das Elite 5 DSI, da kann man schon einiges rausholen.
Petri


----------



## yacaré (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Farbecho oder nicht?*

Gleiche Auflösung und Leistung vorausgesetzt, bringen beide Arten der Darstellung etwa die gleiche Information. Was beim Farbecho verschiedenfarbig dargestellt wird, ist beim s/w-Echo unterschiedlich schattiert. Es solte deshalb über mindestens 16 Graustufen verfügen, wenn man Informationen über Bodenhärte braucht.
Mag sein, dass für ein nicht geübtes Auge ein Farbecho eine schnellere Lesbarkeit ermöglicht, dafür ist der Energiehunger oft höher...
Meiner Meinung nach ist der Aufpreis von 100% für ein Farbecho nicht lohnenswert... bei 20% würde ich vielleicht noch überlegen ;-)


----------



## Ossipeter (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Farbecho oder nicht?*

So ganz kann ich deiner Argumentation nicht zustimmen. Bei Fischanzeige mit Sichel und rot, sehe ich m.E. mehr anhand der Schwimmblasenform, als bei einem SW -Echo. HB-Farbecho-Nutzer werden das glaub ich auch schon bemerkt haben, dass man Karpfenschwimmblasen von Zandern unterscheiden kann. Voraussetzung sind klare Echos! Was Bodenhärte oder Bewuchs etc. angeht stimme ich mit dir überein.


----------



## allegoric (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Farbecho oder nicht?*

Ich würde mein Elite 4 auch nicht mehr gegen ein SW/Echo eintauschen, auch wenn das größeren Bildschirm hat. Ich finde die Informationen werden einfacher, kontrastreicher und detailierter wiedergegeben. Weiterhin kann man die stärke der Echo's durch den Farbverlauf besser unterscheiden. Es fällt leichter tief stehende Pflanzen von Fischen am Grund zu unterscheiden. Ich geb es nicht mehr her .


----------



## Esox 1960 (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Farbecho oder nicht?*

Ich habe noch ein X-55 von 1996,das ist noch mit blauer Anzeige,und ich amüsiere mich immer wieder über die High-Tech Echoltbesitzer,die doch mitunter recht neidvoll auf meine Fänge schauen.Ja,angeln muß man schon noch alleine.!!!............Grins.


----------



## pxrxx12 (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Farbecho oder nicht?*

Es soll auch noch Angler geben, die kein Echolot benutzen, um die letzte Pfütze vor ihren Füßen ausleuchten zu müssen. Auch sie fangen Fische, manchmal deutlich mehr als die echobewaffneten Kollegen. Ob die Echo-ohne dann auf S/W , BLAU oder Farbe verzichten müssen, wird ihnen sicher egal sein.


----------



## allegoric (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Farbecho oder nicht?*

Für einen bekannten See brauche ich auch kein Echo. Aber wenn ich in den Urlaub fahre und es "schnell" gehen muss. Dann hilft das schon ungemein. Wobei ich mittlerweile gar nicht mehr nach Fischsicheln angle. Aber man erkennt bei den besseren Echoloten Schwärme einfacher. Das gibt schon Rückschlüsse auf Standorte von Räubern etc.


----------



## yacaré (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: Farbecho oder nicht?*

Richtig! Ein Farbecho lässt sich u.U. leichter und damit auch für Ungeübte schneller deuten.
Es zeigt aber im Prinzip nicht mehr Information an, als ein gut eingestelltes s/w-Gerät mit 16 Graustufen und einem hochauflösendem Display. Es ist auch richtig - das Bessere ist der Feind des Guten, aber dann bitte nicht einfach nur Mäusekino in Farbe, sondern gleich einen Breitbandsounder mit Farbdisplay mit ordentlich Leistung, oder gar gleich Structure Scan mit einem 10" Display...
Es ist heute schick, alles 1-2 Nummern größer zu kaufen, auch wenn wir es hinterher nicht nutzen (können) ;-)  Die Frage ist nur, ob uns das "Mehr"  die Mehrkosten auch wert ist... ansonsten ist jedes bezahlte, aber nicht genutzte Feature einfach weggeschmissenes Geld...- aber schön, dass wir uns das leisten können... ;-)


----------



## Korken (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: Farbecho oder nicht?*

Ich sag mal so, ein S\W oder Farbecho ist eigendlich egal, weil beide muß ich lesen bzw. deuten können. Kann ich dieses nicht, ist es egal und wenn das ding noch Popcorn machen könnte, hätte ich immer noch nicht mein Zielfisch gefangen.....


----------

